# Groundcover suggestions please



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All-

Need some suggestions for good ground cover. Something that is green, some small flowers are OK, maybe an inch or two tall tops.

Railway is mostly shady, USDA zone 7 - 6 (depends who you ask), decent soil, is/can be kept moist.

Want something to choke out the weeds. Moss is doing well and looks fantastic, but that is only on rocks and embankments. Tired of clover, broadleaf grass, and other bleach.

Tree questions will come later.....

Thanks!


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Everyone will have their own answer but heres mine,I like scots moss,elfin tyme, wooly tyme,some low sedoms and a new one I found this year called Brass Bells, looks like miniature ferns1.5 "to2" high.Looks really good under trees
Fred


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

"Creeping Charlie" seems to choke out just about everything and is green and has some pretty blossoms on it in the Spring. 

Of course, your neighbors may show up with torches and pitchforks if you deliberaly plant it...


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Try a sedum. It is a succulent and covers well, does bloom a small white flower. Only grows about 2 inches maximum in height. I will have the wife take a pic of ours and will post again.[/b]

*Jim*


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Sedum will tolerate some shade but seem to enjoy more sun in my limited experience with several varieties 

Dave


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I find that natural moss makes excellent ground cover for shady and partial-sun locations. Here is what the native moss looks like here in central Oklahoma under the oak trees in my back yard . I am turning it into an area I call "Sheep Meadow".


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Avoid the Yellow Acre Sedum, it is VERY invasive. Fine if you want it all over your layout, I fight it all the time keeping it out of areas where I have thyme and speedwell.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

We use thyme (many varieties), chamomille, diamondia, baby tears, Scotch moss, Irish moss, Corcican mint, to name a few.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

ditto what Jerry said


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again for all the tips... 

The problem I am finding with some of the thyme i have is it appears to not like shade, maybe doing something wrong with mine? 

Everything I have read about Scotch/Irish moss is that it does NOT like shade, but it appears from above this is not the case? 

Someone else suggested Rupturewort, aka Herniaria glabra, but it also is listed as sun/"part" sun. The question is what makes "part"? 

Ah, then there is Mind Your Business/Baby Tears....also a plus as it can and will take over?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Spule, 
Not sure where you are at. IRish moss needs cool/damp weather. Weve had troubles with thyme dying back some years. Speedwell seems to do pretty good. I've had some luck with the moss I've transplanted from the house/yard areas to the railroad. Has to be kept pretty damp though.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had good luck with Mazus in my shady backyard in Northern Virginia. Here you can see it just to the left of the stepping stones








It spreads, but not real fast. Has nice purple or white flowers in the spring.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry- 

Moist yes for assorted reasons, and 6-7 as above.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

It seems pretty shady where they have Irish Moss at the Botanic.

They have implemented a policy of keeping railroaders and gardners strictly separated, or I'd ask somebody.


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

sun/part shade means sun in the morning and shade in the afternoon and vice versa for partshade/sun


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, somehow, I missed your moss pix. 

Mine is doing well (I am only moving it a couple feet from some old railroad tie flower bed borders which will be going bye bye soon, to be replaced with stones) and I have many different types. Some is just shy of the picture with the penny, I wish I had some like that! 

I may use some mass plantings in some other areas, right now I have it around a bridge which is mostly complete. Takes root very quicly.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I've not had any luck with Irish moss here in N. Va. (part shade/sun). It clumps without spreading and then dies; at least in my experience. But they say each garden has unique conditions.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 25 May 2010 03:31 PM 
Thanks again for all the tips... 

The problem I am finding with some of the thyme i have is it appears to not like shade, maybe doing something wrong with mine? 


Ah, then there is Mind Your Business/Baby Tears....also a plus as it can and will take over? 

Some likes partial shade and some likes full sun. I have an area with lots of shade and poor soil and it took many, many years, but eventually the thyme (creeping I believe) adapted and is now filling in that area very nicely.

I've never had a problem with baby tears becoming invasive. If it becomes so for you, let that area go dry for a few days and it will quickly die back.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Something to choke out the weeds and invasive and tolerant of partial shade (I've seen some grow in pretty shady areas) is creeping jenny. I have green but it comes in yellow too.


Its a pretty ground creeper. Some think it is somewhat larger than scale but since I'm doing 7/8 scale, it measures up nicely. I don't know the scientific name for it but it's available at most garden places and boy oh boy does she creep

Dave V


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Look at the www.swogscale.com website on the Plants page. Has pictures of what you may be looking for. Dennis


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Try Turkish Veronica. Its leaves area a bit larger than Thyme, but it does very well in the shade. (It does extraordinarily well in the sun.) Personally, I liken it to scale Kudzu. Tiny blue flowers in late spring (right about now), and takes pruning very well. 










Later, 

K


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again to all for the ideas. 

Kevin, in your pic, which plant is it, the stuff on the bottom right I am guessing from your Thyme comment?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, lower right. The thyme is on the other side, though an upright form of it. (I forget the exact variety. One that grows, and that's all I care about.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips, now to see what the local garden stores have!


----------

